# Stubby Drills , Good Price , Heads Up



## Subwayrocket (Nov 8, 2016)

This guy has an assortment of 6 and 10 packs of HSS stubby drills on Ebay , priced good. 
I bought a few packs i could use. 
I do not know the guy , i'm passing the info on to fellow HM members . 

Here's one ebay item number to search for him   142105086070

kramerkramer02


----------



## Subwayrocket (Nov 8, 2016)

He just messaged me that he's going to be getting another pile of NOS drills , he says mostly letter sizes . Fyi all


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 8, 2016)

Funny, how he holds his finger over the name on the label on each package of drill bits. It 's like he's hiding something.  Just an observation.  Not badly priced, too.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Nov 8, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Funny, how he holds his finger over the name on the label on each package of drill bits. It 's like he's hiding something.  Just an observation.  Not badly priced, too.


I can't make out the logo . Good price on the stubby 6 and 12 piece lots though


----------



## omni_dilletante (Nov 9, 2016)

Listing says the brand is Howard & Gould.

Googling it only turns up ebay listings.  Perhaps the company has been out of business for some time?  The packaging has bar codes, so it couldn't be that long.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Nov 9, 2016)

They arrived. They seem high quality. They say Wurth ...he raised some of the prices by a dollar. Still great price 
-----------


----------

